# Genetics???



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

well i have read about genetics and cant grasp this at all......... duh.......... maybe one day i might get it..... lol

quick question if you breed two of the same colour ( say both black) will all the young be black, in other words, same as parents.

Thankyou.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The short answer to that is no, not necessarily. It depends whether the mice are carrying any other genes that may interact and change the colour of their offspring.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thankyou


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

so if you bread two broken marked you might get a self ??


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

No, broken is a recessive gene so if both parents are broken you will get broken babies. If you're trying to work out what the results of a certain pairing will be you need to know what marking/colour etc the parents are, what they carry or could carry and you need to know which genes are recessive/dominant etc and how they interact with each other. There are some genetics websites in a post in this section that might help you with the basics of each locus (the letters that you see people use as a genetic code for what colour etc a mouse is).


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya mousebreeder....

going back to brocken marked mice .... im sure I read somewhere you can get a BEW from these.... if this is so am I right in thinking although it is a BEW to look at really it is a broken marked that looks like a BEW?

Thankyou


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes you can create BEWs from brokens, and yes you are correct they are genetically brokens - it is a white spotting gene (though to our eyes it's the coloured bits that are the spots even though this is untrue) and a BEWs is basically a broken that is completely covered in the white spotting gene leaving no colour.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thankyou


----------

